# How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Everyone:
I had some very productive discussions with the German Phaeton owners this past weekend. Many of them are just as keen on making small tweaks and modifications as we are. What is funny is that in some cases, they want to do the opposite to what we want to do. For example, Phaetons sold within Germany do not make any kind of beep when the doors are locked with the remote control, or in the case of keyless access, by pressing the button on the door handle. Some German owners wanted to turn the beep on, whereas most North American owners want to turn the (enabled by default) beep *OFF*.
Now, here is the really, really funny part - which makes me appreciate how unique human beings are, how different we all are: Phaetons sold in Germany are delivered with the capability to raise and lower the windows (and open and close the sunroof) via the remote key fob turned ON. Phaetons sold in North America are delivered with this capability turned OFF. After I showed one owner how to enable the beep when the car is locked, he told me he would show me an equally good trick - how to turn OFF that 'undesirable' window up and down control via the remote control. He considered it undesirable because if the key fob button was held down too long while it was raining out, all the windows (and sunroof) would open, and the car would get wet.
Well - I don't have to tell you that we have been searching for the answer to this question like it was the Holy Grail - and our fellow German owners know the answer. Here is how to do it.
*1)* Determine the part number and suffix of the J393 Central Control for Comfort System controller installed in your Phaeton. This is the controller at address 46. In order to do this, you need a diagnostic scan tool such as a VAG-COM or a VAS 5051 or 5052. There is some discussion of these diagnostic scan tools at these threads, if you are not already familiar with them:
VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool
VAG-COM Diagnostic Scan Tool and the Phaeton - reference information 
Additional Information about the VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool
The controller in your Phaeton will most likely be one of three different versions: 

_* - If you have a W12 Phaeton*_
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 E
Component: 6P HSG 3212
By example, the W12 controller shown above is from my Phaeton.
_* - If you have an early production V8 Phaeton*_
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 E
Component: 4D HSG 3212
By example, the V8 controller with part number suffix E and software 3212 shown above is from my dealer's demonstrator.
_* - If you have an later production V8 Phaeton*_
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101
Forum members Fly4Food (Philippe) and Uberanalyst (Dave) have the later production controllers in their Phaetons, as you can see by looking at the VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons - for comparing coding, controller part numbers, software revisions, etc. post, where Philippe and Dave contributed their scans to our growing body of reference material. By the way, if you are not sure what the different suffixes of part numbers mean, or the differences in software codes shown above, have a look at this post, it will explain the nuances of understanding controller versions: How to determine controller software version levels using a diagnostic scan tool.
*2)* If your controller is the later production version - meaning, it has the part number suffix F and software version 0100 (very rare) or 0101 (more common, this is what is currently being used in Phaetons built today) - well, jump for joy, because enabling remote control of your windows and sunroof with your key fob is easier than turning off a seatbelt chime. If you have a W12, or a V8 with the earlier version part suffix E and software version 3212 - hang in there, we haven't quite figured that one out yet, but we think we are close.
*3)* If you have the later version controller (PN with the F suffix), simply open up controller 46 with your diagnostic scan tool, go to adaptation channel 25 - no security code is required - and change the value from 0 (meaning, remote control of windows from key fob NOT enabled) to 1 (meaning, remote control IS enabled. If you are using a VAG-COM, press the test button, then the save button, then close the controller, disconnect the VAG-COM, close the car doors, and try out your new trick.
*4)* To unlock the car, and make all the windows open, and the sunroof open, just press the unlock button on the key fob and hold it pressed in for longer than about 3 seconds. To lock the car and make all the windows and the sunroof close, press the lock button on the key fob, and hold it pressed for longer than about 3 seconds.
I can't recall if the windows "express up" - meaning, once they start to move, you can let go of the button - or if you have to hold the button on the key fob depressed until the glass has reached the fully open or fully closed position. I am pretty sure that the windows "express down", which is why the German owners wanted to turn this feature off - the car will get flooded if you hold the unlock button too long when it is raining out.
If you discover that your windows will "express up", and you have small children, then you will need to have a talk to them about not playing with the key fob, otherwise, the results will be like this rather funny Ford commercial: click here.
Regards,
Michael
*PS:* I note that there are some slight differences in the prefix of the component number - some controllers are just 'HSG 0101', others have a number in front of HSG, such as '1A HSG...' or '12 HSG...' I don't think this prefix number will make a difference, but the only (German) cars I saw that had the feature enabled had these prefixes: three cars - no prefix at all, another car, the prefix was 29.
Philippe, Dave - give it a try, let me know if it works. Michael




_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:02 PM 6-18-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for that info Michael. I will make the change today. BTW, I love the beep sound on my car when I lock it. That let's me know its locked since we don't have a pull up button on the inside of the door at the window level to look at to verify a lock. I think the beep sound is not too loud to be annoying yet loud enough to hear for verification.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (dcowan699)*

Dr. C.
Uh, I hate to say this, but don't bother trying it - on the W12's (what you and I have), the J393 Central Control for Comfort System is a different part number, because it also has a tow-away sensor in it (hence the name _Neigungssensor_, which means 'level-sensor', or tilt-sensor).
To enable the key fob control on the W12's with the tow-away sensor, or on V8's that have the earlier version of the J393 Central Control for Comfort System with the part number suffix E, rather than F, the process of activating key fob control of windows is more difficult. I am still working on that one, it is (theoretically) possible, but it will take a while to get it figured out. Don't hold your breath.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_ I think the beep sound is not too loud to be annoying yet loud enough to hear for verification. 

I agree with you, but it is actually against the law for the car to make that beep sound in Germany - which is why VW ships the Phaetons destined for the German market with the beep turned off.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I recall a snowy evening in a Rochester, NY parking lot making THAT discovery. It might have been easier to steal the unit I was driving, but with the push of a button, I could crack my sunrooof from 20' away.

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Uh, I hate to say this, but don't bother trying it - on the W12's (what you and I have), the J393 Central Control for Comfort System is a different part number, because it also has a tow-away sensor in it (hence the name _Neigungssensor_, which means 'level-sensor', or tilt-sensor).
To enable the key fob control on the W12's with the tow-away sensor, or on V8's that have the earlier version of the J393 Central Control for Comfort System with the part number suffix E, rather than F, the process of activating key fob control of windows is more difficult. 


I wonder how difficult it is to retro fit the different control module?
~PC


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_I wonder how difficult it is to retro fit the different control module?

It's a very, very expensive control module, I think it costs over $1,000.-
I know what has to be done to enable the function on the V8's with the E model controller, and on the W12's that have the tilt-sensor embedded in their J393 - hence the different part number altogether - but, I just don't know how to go about doing what has to be done. That will take some time to figure out. Time is something I don't have a lot of right now.
Michael


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

I will give it a try when I get home tonight


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (rmg2)*

SShhheesshh . I'm glad I read all of the above threads and warnings. I was just about to make the code changes !!
Long lunch break today and had a little time on my hands. I'll wait as this is not really a serious need for me anyway but would like to try it sometime if it can be done.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_SShhheesshh . I'm glad I read all of the above threads and warnings. I was just about to make the code changes !!

It won't hurt anything if someone changes the value in adaptation channel 25 of a W12 or E suffix controller V8 from 0 to 1 - I made this change on my W12 about 3 months ago, when I was doing research about this same matter.
But, if you have a W12 (of any kind - they all have tow-away sensors) or a V8 with an E suffix controller, then making this adaptation change alone is not enough to enable remote control of the windows via the key fob. More has to be done, and this is what I have to do further work on.
Michael


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
Tried the simple VAG-COM change you described on my V8 Phaeton -- and unfortunately it didn't work. I'm familiar with the intended operation (holding down the door unlock until the windows and sunroof open), since I use it all the time during hot summer months with my BMW M5.
i went back and rechecked everything, and the code definitely has been saved as a "1" (your pop-up instructions even showed up when I opened the controller).
At the same time using the VAG-COM, I reset my "Service Now" indicator that the dealer forgot to reset when I had my recent 5K mile oil change -- and it worked.
Any more suggestions?
- Dave


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Why do I find only adaptation 10 and not adaptation 25 under controller 46?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (fly4food)*

Adaptation is function 10. 25 means in this case, that you have to choose channel 025 in function 10.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (uberanalyst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberanalyst* »_Michael:
Tried the simple VAG-COM change you described on my V8 Phaeton -- and unfortunately it didn't work... Any more suggestions?

Oh no - this is very bad news.
What we have to do now is find a North American Phaeton that was *built during or after January of 2005*, and try making the same coding change (change adaptation channel 025 of controller 46 to a 1) on it, and see if it works on that car. Once I know the results of that, I will then know how to proceed to solve the problem of enabling it on the earlier cars.
I was a tiny bit worried that this might happen - hence the post-script I added to my original post, wondering about the prefix numbers that appear before the letters 'HSG'. I guess those numbers are meaningful. Now we need someone to try this out on a January 2005 or later Phaeton, and report back - and let me know what the complete controller ID is on that car (prefix, 'HSG' letters, then software suffix).
David, thanks for your effort in testing this.
Michael


----------



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

I saw this feature work on VWOA Phaeton that was used in our Phaeton training about 8 months ago. Now I'll make some calls to see if I can get some info on the car. 


_Modified by Verist1 at 10:34 PM 5-24-2005_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Regan,
The cars the Phaeton Touareg Luxury Ambassadors had were equipped with several Euro spec features, including the ability to open and close windows/sunroof with the key fob. Michael VAGCOM'd the unit I had for training in March. That's how we found about about the different control modules. That car even had a European VIN.
BTW, which trainer did you have? Joe? Patrick? 
~PC


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Small problem.







Coded the Cairo Grey on the showroom floor & it worked like a charm. Tried the Owner's demo and no luck.
Cairo Grey:
29HSG 3D0 959 933F
Black:
1AHSG 3D0 959 933F
I'm praying you have access to a solution for the 1A controller as that's the one I've been eyeballing for the last six months. 
(n.b.: I was able to access both controllers the same, e.g. 46-10-25 and both accepted 1 for the new adaptation)
Thanks in advance...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (chrisj428)*

OK folks, thanks to the research done by Chris and Dave (posts just above), we can come to the following conclusions:
It is not sufficient to say "if you have a controller with part number suffix *F* and software suffix *0101*, you can re-adapt channel 25 as discussed, and you then have remote window control". The discrimination is a bit finer than that. You must have part number suffix F, and software 0101, but we now know there is a further requirement, and that is that the prefix in front of the controller description has to be above a certain number. We know that controllers with prefix 29 will recode OK, because the unit that the Phaeton owner in Germany recoded when he demonstrated this trick to me was a prefix 29. Also, the unit that Chris successfully recoded in the USA was also a prefix 29. The controller in Dave's (Uberanalyst) Phaeton had prefix 12, and making the change on his controller had no results.
So, the cut-in prefix number for the ability to enable remote control of windows via the key fob is somewhere after 12, and either before or at 29. If there is anyone out there who has a car with a controller prefix number higher than 12, please give this a try, and let us know whether it works or not. This will greatly help build our knowledge base.
Just to recap, here is an example of a controller that can be adapted successfully:
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 *F*
Component: *29* HSG *0101*
Coding: 0000034
The required criteria we identified before is in blue, the new criteria we just discovered is in red.
Michael


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

FYI:
The 29 or 1A is the so called part number index (aka. color code)!
So to be more specific, the complete part number os 3D0 959 933 F 029.
Understood?!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I can't recall if the windows "express up" - meaning, once they start to move, you can let go of the button - or if you have to hold the button on the key fob depressed until the glass has reached the fully open or fully closed position. I am pretty sure that the windows "express down", which is why the German owners wanted to turn this feature off - the car will get flooded if you hold the unlock button too long when it is raining out.

I neglected to add that there doesn't seem to be an "express" component when using the remote to raise or lower the windows. Release the button, and the activity stops. (Same behavior as on the Euro spec Phaeton I had at the GTG.)
Additionally, when opening, everything opens together. When closing, the windows close first, then the sunroof. I'm going to guess this was on purpose in order to allow you to leave the roof open a smidge for ventilation purposes. (That hasn't been corroborated anywhere, but it's my story and I'm sticking to it!







)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (chrisj428)*

Did you watch the cat video?
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Did you watch the cat video?


Oh yeah! Had seen it once before & forgotten about it. I'm sure PETA, the SPCA, the ACLU, the NRA and a veritable plethora of alphabet soup-labelled, tub thumping, well---you get the rest, would just come unhinged were that shown in the US as a proper ad.








Was trying to figure out at what point they cut over to something non-living to finish the sequence...


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (chrisj428)*

I would be more excited about this whole post IF my key fob worked from more than 2 feet away! As it is I might as well just stick the key in the door and do all this.


----------



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Christian...


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh, Christov. I trained with him. Poor guy, he got hit bad by the hurricanes.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (WISVW)*

Hi Glen:
The key fob should work from one car length away from the car in just about any direction. If it does not do that, then there is a problem.
If you find that yours does not work from one car length away, please start a new post, and we can get to work on it. The only reason I suggest that you start a new post about this is that you have mentioned a topic that deserves to have its own post, rather than getting lost in the middle of this thread.
Michael


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_FYI:
The 29 or 1A is the so called part number index (aka. color code)!
So to be more specific, the complete part number os 3D0 959 933 F 029.
Understood?!

The North American version of ETKA lists only 01A, 013, 014, 019. If anyone wishes I can post the listing of PR codes that the parts catalog indicates corresponds with each of the modules.
The controllers ending in E are listed as being installed in cars in which the last 11 digits of the VIN are up to 3D-4-009 474, and the controller ending in F is listed as being in cars where the last 11 digits are from 3D-4-009-475

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Did you watch the cat video?
Michael

I dont think that is possible. Every car I have owned will reverse the windows if there is an obstruction (try it -- put your arm in the window and roll it up. It wont hurt. I am not being sarcastic). I assume the same behavior applies to the sunroof.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*

Hi Andrew:
Welcome back, it's always much appreciated by all when you contribute your technical expertise to the Phaeton forum.
It does seem that the controllers with the 29 Part Number Index are showing up in North America. I am of the understanding that this 29 index was cut into production in about January of 2005.
I am in the midst of preparing a spreadsheet with all Phaeton PR numbers - sort of a giant PR decoder - so, if you could supply information that correlates the PN index with the various PR numbers, that would help to shed some more light on this mystery.
As for the cat video - it was an animation, and Ford took a lot of heat from the cat-lovers out there when this proposed (but not approved) commercial got out into the internet world. Personally, I hate cats, I'm allergic to them, so I think it's funny as heck.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_I dont think that is possible. Every car I have owned will reverse the windows if there is an obstruction (try it -- put your arm in the window and roll it up. It wont hurt. I am not being sarcastic). I assume the same behavior applies to the sunroof.

Not so much about the window reversal. I had an 88 Subaru GL-10 Turbo FTAWD wagon with "electro-pneumatic suspension" (!) that had an auto up & down driver window you could use to slice salami.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

PR numbers present when controller *3D0 959 933 F 014* is installed:








PR numbers present when controller *3D0 959 933 F 019* is installed:








PR numbers present when controller *3D0 959 933 F 01A* is installed:








PR numbers present when controller *3D0 959 933 F 031* is installed:








3D0 959 933 E 05M was replaced by 3D0 959 933 F 01A
3D0 959 933 E 05J was replaced by 3D0 959 933 F 019
3D0 959 933 E 04K was replaced by 3D0 959 933 F 014
3D0 959 933 E 04G was replaced by 3D0 959 933 F 013

Michael: The version of ETKA I have will give you a complete list of PR numbers and their descriptions (it is the same dialog box as I have posted above) if you input the VIN. If this could be of any help to you, please let me know.
--Andrew


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*

Hi Andrew:
Thanks very much for posting those screenshots. That is a much nicer version of EKTA than what my Swiss or Canadian dealer has. They have a similar system, but it does not produce as "easy to read" a screenshot - I have reproduced a sample, below, of what they have.
I looked over the 4 photos you posted above, and it appears to me that the 5 different controller 'part number indexes' (01A, 012, 014, 019, and 031) are incremental upgrades in the software within the controller. The only thing we know "for sure" so far is that if you have a controller with the index number 031, then you can enable and disable control of the windows via the key fob with a single action - adaptation channel 25.
We also know that changing adaptation channel 25 is not sufficient to enable remote window control with the key fob if you have part number index 012, this thanks to Uberanalyst's research with his car, which has the F suffix controller at 012 status (you can see this from the controller report of his car, about the third report down at this post: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons). So, we now need to find Phaetons that have part number indices 14 and 19, and see if the adaptation channel 25 change will work on them. That will allow us to define the cut-in index number for this capability.
* * * * * * * * * * 
On a related, but slightly different topic: The W12 Phaetons sold in North America have a different part number for controller 46, the Central Comfort Controller. For example, my Phaeton has *7L0 907 719* at software revision 0020, instead of the *3D0 959 933* part. Before you made your post above with the screenshots that show the presence of a tow-away sensor in the 3D0 part (see the '7AL' production code description), I thought this was because the 7L0 part has the tow-away sensor in it, and the 3D0 part did not. But, now I can see that the 3D0 part does have tow away protection, and as a result, I am now totally perplexed as to why the W12's have the 7L0 part in them.
Andrew, could you perhaps research the *7L0 907 719* part, and let us know what the different revision history of this part is - most especially any change in part number suffix, or index number? Also, if you could post one of those screen-shots for the *7L0 907 719* part, I would be very grateful.
What type of vehicle uses parts that start with *7L0*? That is a new prefix to me.
Michael
*What I see at my dealership*


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Michael:
They should have the same version of ETKA, if not newer. Next time you are at the parts counter, have them double click on the part number and click on the icon of a car with a question mark under "Additional Info:" and the same screen should come up. I don't know where you got that particular picture from, but I have never seen such a screen before.
Part number 7L0 907 719 is "control unit for immobilizer" and according to ETKA is installed in cars with the following PR code:
EDW anti-theft protection system
-7AL anti-theft alarm system, passenger compartment control. backup horn and towing protection.
There are no color codes or any further information for this part number listed in ETKA.
What might be possible is that the "central electronic control unit for comfort system," which I think should be present in all cars (if you give me a VIN number for a car for which the address 46 controller identifies itself as 7L0 907 719, I should be able to determine if both parts are installed) always has a tow sensor but it serves no purpose.
Browsing through ETKA most Touareg parts begin with 7L.
--Andrew


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*

Hi Andrew:
Thanks a bunch for researching that *7L0 907 719* controller that I have installed in my W12 Phaeton at controller address 46 (Central Comfort Controller). I have to admit that I am now totally confused as to why my Phaeton - and all the other W12's I have seen - have that part as the address 46 controller, rather than the *3D0 959 933* that all the Phaetons other than the W12 have. 
Looking at the screenshots that you provided above, I see that *3D0 959 933 F 01A* (the middle screenshot) also supports the EDW (7AL production code) anti-theft protection system, with the same three components - passenger compartment control, backup horn and towing protection.
BTW, 'backup horn' in this context means a second, supplemental noisemaker that the alarm uses instead of the vehicle horn. When I first read 'backup horn' some months ago, I thought it meant one of those beeping things that are on the back of forklifts and garbage trucks, to warn pedestrians that reverse gear has been selected. Not so. It means 'supplemental horn', rather than 'reversing horn'.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Guess what!
I finally figured out why my Phaeton (a W12), along with David's W12 and quite a few of the other W12's I have scanned return a 7L0 907 719 controller part number at address 46, instead of a 3D0 959 933 controller part number.
It appears that this is due to a minor software glitch in the VAG-COM software. I have brought this to the attention of the folks at Ross-Tech, and they are working to fix it.
I found this out by reviewing the diagnostic scans I have made of my Phaeton over the past few months - below are snips from two scans, both are of my car, one shows a 7L0 part number, the other a 3D0 part number. This suggests that W12 owners who have a sufficiently high revision number on their Central Comfort Controller should be able to enable remote window operation with the key fob, in the same manner as described for the V8, above.
Michael
*It's a VAG-COM glitch, I think*
_My Phaeton, one day_
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 E
Component: 6P HSG 3212
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 00099
1 Fault Found:
01735 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Horizontal: Pass. Side
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
_My Phaeton, another day_
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 907 719
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01735 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Horizontal: Pass. Side
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
What type of vehicle uses parts that start with *7L0*? That is a new prefix to me.
Michael


LOL, you've been driving a TRUCK all along. 7L0 is for Touareg.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_
3D0 959 933 E 05M was replaced by 3D0 959 933 F 01A
3D0 959 933 E 05J was replaced by 3D0 959 933 F 019
3D0 959 933 E 04K was replaced by 3D0 959 933 F 014
3D0 959 933 E 04G was replaced by 3D0 959 933 F 013

Hi Andrew:
Do you have any additional information about the status of the following controller: *3D0 959 933 E 6P* ? That is the controller that is installed in my W12, and presumably in David's W12 as well. As I mentioned in the post above, it seems that a software error in VAG-COM was returning the wrong part number when polling address 46 on a W12. So, I am now curious to know if the *3D0 959 933 E 6P* has been superceded by anything.
BTW, I got the first version of the production code list done - it is at this post: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers. I'd appreciate your comments and criticism of it, if you have the time to look it over.
Michael


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Michael:
The version of ETKA I have does not list that part number. Your dealer should have the most up-to-date version of ETKA. On the model listing screen, if you click the menu icon (directly to the right of the car icon) and select "Enter Part Number" you can enter the part number with only a single space between the part number itself and the "color code" to find further information about that part number.
Another cool feature in ETKA is "parts usage" which is somehow abbreviated to "ATP" in German. With this function you can enter a part number in the same format as above (or without a "color code") and it will show a listing of which cars have that exact part number installed. Double clicking on a model will show you the illustration for that part for that particular model.
Do you still need the information you asked for via email a week or two ago?
--Andrew


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*

Hi Andrew:
Thanks for that information, I will go to my dealership and try it on the computer there. The 'ATP' information source sounds like it would be very useful. I don't need the info I emailed you about - will get it at my dealer - I was on the road when I emailed you.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (GripperDon)*

email me a copy of a VAG-COM autoscan of your Phaeton, and I will have a look at it.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

So did you all figure out how to make this work? 
While doing my homework and reading the archives, I noted that the euro's don't beep when locked with the key fob. Funny my wife asked why the Phaeton doesn't beep like her Touareg. So I went to the garage, with the key fab and you guessed it, the windows will go up and down. Now how cool is that.







Although it makes me wonder what car I do have?????? Remember I got the MAP button that comes up no phone.
Anyway if you need part numbers or codes let me know.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_Remember I got the MAP button that comes up no phone.
Brent

I don't understand that sentence. Are you saying that you have the MAP button (which I have too) and no cell phone (which I don't)?
Yes, Brent. I am interested in the codes. Thanks.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (dcowan699)*

David,
I have the MAP button and when I press it, the screen shows no phone. I think Michael explained that someone updated the program and didn't change the the buttons or something like that. I will talk to the dealer about it. 
As far as the codes, this will require a little help. I need someone with a vag-com. If anyone is close to Kansas City let me know. But I will travel if I need to.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*

The Infotainment unit (J523) in the 2004 Phaetons had a somewhat different button layout and slightly different functionality than that in the 2005 models. The one in my 2004 V8 was replaced and the replacement was a 2005 model.
The 2005 model has a PHONE button where the MAP button on the 2004 unit was. If no phone is installed, the display on the J523 and the display on the screen between the steering wheel will both say "Telephone Temporarily Unavailable" when the button is pressed.
It seems as if Brent's Infotainment unit either had a firmware update, or the unit was replaced, however, the silkscreened buttons on the unit no longer correspond to the updated firmware in the unit. Brent - I am sure that if you mention this to your dealer (and they understand the problem) they will replace the unit in your vehicle. It is a simple replacement; the buttons are integrated into the unit.
That you are able to raise/lower your windows with the key fob is really cool... it would be nice to get the codes to make that change in other vehicles.
Douglas


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (copernicus0001)*

Brent, I told you about the 'buttons'. What did Boardwalk have to say about this? And, did you avoid the Gas guzzler tax? Just curious.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (Jack Orr)*

Jack,
No gas tax, the car was titled 03/2004. I didn't talk with Boardwalk about the screen, I'll take care of that here in KC. Sorry I did not call you while I was in Dallas. I did not get out of there until 4:30 pm and needed to get back to KC. I'm my wife's yard boy and don't want to get behind.








If someone can hook me up with a vag-com, we"ll get the codes to enable the window operation using the key fob. Like I said, I'll drive to get it done. I need another road trip.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*

Brent, I don't think the labels on the buttons are a big deal, and, if it were me, I wouldn't care. But, I don't want to suggest that you not take another road trip.
By the way, what kind of gas mileage did you get on the way back?


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (Jack Orr)*

Jack,
I got right at 18 mpg on the way home. I can live with that.
Funny thing again, reading the archives "trunk won't open", I figured out the valet button was on. Thus the trunk release button on the door now works just fine. Boardwalk said they tried to fix it but couldn't. I just keep picking up more goodies everyday from the archives. Great job to Michael for the FAQ's and all that contributed. It's making things easier for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to order the VGA-com cable so I can try to get the codes for the window thing. But I know there will be a learning curve for me with this. So I will be asking for help. What a rookie!








Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*

Brent:
Just a reminder that if you change the coding of the Phaeton away from USA or Canada (for example, to Europe) for the purpose of getting rid of the 'key in ignition' door chime, you will disable the valet lockout function. This has been mentioned elsewhere, but because it is one of those things that is not intuitive - you won't expect it - I wanted to mention it again, so it doesn't catch you by surprise, or worse, result in a dealer visit due to "valet button does not work".
Michael


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*

You know, I had the same problem w/valet key -trunk close, and I forgot about it when I was looking at your car. Glad you found it.
In all my borned days, I have never seen any need for the 'valet' thingee anyhow. Valets around here aren't generally crooks, but I avoid them when I can because I don't want then even close to my car. Years ago, one dented the side of my M6 by opening an adjacent door on it, and I was never able to get his company to respond. They claimed it was 'preexisting'.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

_We don't need no stinking valet button._ Thanks for the info. I have not read about that yet. 
I ordered my VAG-COM cable and it should be here this week. So if someone could tell me what to look for, code wise, we'll see what I have different on my windows/key fob set up.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_...In all my borned days, I have never seen any need for the 'valet' thingee anyhow...

Neither did VW when they designed the Phaeton. The 'valet button' is a sop to the North American buyer. Phaetons in the rest of the world have a rear foglight control button where the 'valet button' is on the NAR Phaeton. Rather than putting a blank plate there on the NAR car (which is not equipped with a rear fog), and thus suggesting that the car was somehow incomplete, VW of America dreamed up the 'valet lockout' function.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

I don't understand what the fuss is about. I think if the Phaeton _didn't _ have a valet function, it would be criticized. Even moderately priced sedans have a method of keeping persons you allow to drive your car out of the trunk. My Maxima does it.
As an example, when I visit friends in NY City and park in a lot where an attendant parks my car, I don't have to empty my trunk of valuables or worry about them. I certainly find it useful for that purpose. Remember, many crimes are committed because of opportunity. Make it difficult, and they look for another victim.
Now having said that, I'd still like to have a rear fog light! 
BTW, regarding the front fog lights, I know they turn off when you turn on the high-beams and you have to press the button again to turn them back on again (I've never heard of any other car with this behavior). Well, I confirmed today that they need to be turned on again even if you just flash your high-beams by pulling the stalk towards you. 
So you're driving along in foggy conditions with your fog lights on, someone comes toward you with their brights on, you flash yours and your fogs are off and you have to find the button to turn them on again. Not exactly what I want to do under those conditions. One of the few slip-ups they made designing the car.


_Modified by car_guy at 10:11 PM 9-20-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (car_guy)*

To the best of my knowledge, the ROW (Rest of World) Phaetons handle the valet issue the same way every other VW product does - the third key simply does not work in the glove compartment or the trunk - it is physically different than the other two keys. I believe this is how the two Bentleys also handle the valet issue.
Respecting rear fog lights - VW has a corporate policy of not providing them on NAR vehicles (even the Bentleys). I think this is a very wise decision - I'm sure everyone can remember driving behind a Mercedes or Volvo on a nice, clear night, and having to put up with the glare from the rear fog light because the uneducated driver figures that the correct strategy is to turn on every light on the car, without any comprehension of what the lights are actually designed to accomplish.
The matter of the front foglights going off whenever the high beams are illuminated is actually very well justified from a safety point of view - and it common behaviour on every VW product. If you have the fog lights on, you are provided with a pool of fairly bright light on the road right in front of you. When you turn the high beams on, the light is sent way far down the road ahead of you. But - if the front fogs were to remain on, it would be very difficult for you to see whatever it was you were looking for way down the road (with the high beams), because your eye would naturally be drawn to the (still) brightly illuminated area directly in front of the car. So, VW sets things up so that anytime the high beams are operated, the fogs go off automatically.
If you really want to see how VW intended the lights to work, you need to install a light switch that has the 'parking light' function - something that is not allowed by NHTSA regulations, and thus not provided in NAR. You turn the marker lights on (meaning, everything except the headlights), then you turn the front fog lights on. Now, you get the full benefit of the fog lights, without unwanted light from the headlights. There is more information about this at this post: Front Fog Lights - Enabling independent operation a North American Phaeton.
For the record - it is forbidden to use a rear fog light at speeds greater than 30 MPH in Europe, and it is also forbidden to use front fog lights unless you are actually driving in foggy conditions. You will get a ticket if you have inappropriate lighting turned on. That's very, very different than the prevailing custom in North America, which is to turn on as many lights as you can, just because they are there.
Michael


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

This is all I could find in the UK Highway Code covering Fog Lights.
201: You MUST use headlights when visibility is seriously reduced, generally when you cannot see for more than 100 metres (328 feet). You may also use front or rear fog lights but you MUST switch them off when visibility improves
211: You MUST NOT use front or rear fog lights unless visibility is seriously reduced (see Rule 201) as they dazzle other road users and can obscure your brake lights. You MUST switch them off when visibility improves.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Michael: "To the best of my knowledge, the ROW (Rest of World) Phaetons handle the valet issue the same way every other VW product does - the third key simply does not work in the glove compartment or the trunk - it is physically different than the other two keys. I believe this is how the two Bentleys also handle the valet issue."
Reply: I suspect the Phaeton third key works the same way (but I don't have the third key with me to check it out). But what prevents the driver using the third key from just pressing the interior trunk opening button on the door if no valet function is present? I suspect I'm missing something obvious here so be kind and don't make me look too foolish!
Michael: "Respecting rear fog lights - VW has a corporate policy of not providing them on NAR vehicles (even the Bentleys). I think this is a very wise decision - I'm sure everyone can remember driving behind a Mercedes or Volvo on a nice, clear night, and having to put up with the glare from the rear fog light because the uneducated driver figures that the correct strategy is to turn on every light on the car, without any comprehension of what the lights are actually designed to accomplish."
Reply: I don't think I should be deprived of this safety feature because some yahoos don't know how and when to use it. I do. Obviously you think you do as well as you spent a lot of money to retrofit them. I have come up behind vehicles when they are on inappropriately and it is annoying but they are about as bright as brake lights and in fact it doesn't happen that often. Ideally (OK, I'm dreaming here a little), law enforcement would take care of the offenders. But I guess they're too busy sitting on the side of the road and giving out tickets for going 5 mph over the limit.
Michael: "The matter of the front foglights going off whenever the high beams are illuminated is actually very well justified from a safety point of view - and it common behaviour on every VW product."
Reply: I was not disagreeing with this behavior and realize it makes perfect sense. It is common behavior on almost all cars, not just VW products. I was commenting on the fact that when you return to low beams, where the fog lights were illuminated, they no longer are. Even after just flashing your brights. I know of no other car that does that and it just is poor design. 
I do agree that fog lights are most effective when used w/o any headlights. But I'm not willing to give up the valet feature (unless you convince me - see above) to get that behavior by fitting the four way switch.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (car_guy)*

Let me check - in detail - how the valet key works on Daniel's Phaeton. I will be in Switzerland for the next two weeks, and I have to hook up with Daniel again to do a VAG-COM scan of the DVD system controller on his car.
About the front fogs - I am pretty sure that when the 4 position switch is fitted (or, 3 position switch if you don't have automatic tunnel lighting), the front fogs do not go off if the high beams are flashed. But - I will have to check this out also.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Michael: "To the best of my knowledge, the ROW (Rest of World) Phaetons handle the valet issue the same way every other VW product does - the third key simply does not work in the glove compartment or the trunk - it is physically different than the other two keys. I believe this is how the two Bentleys also handle the valet issue."
Reply: I suspect the Phaeton third key works the same way (but I don't have the third key with me to check it out). But what prevents the driver using the third key from just pressing the interior trunk opening button on the door if no valet function is present? I suspect I'm missing something obvious here so be kind and don't make me look too foolish!


Vis-a-vis the valet key: It is correct the valet key will physically not work in the lock cylinders of the glove box or trunk lid. It is also correct the valey key doesn't have a trunk release button on it. Where the Phaeton differs from other VW offerings with trunks is other vehicles have an additional lock cylinder next to the trunk release switch on the driver door panel. This is activated by turning it 90° with a regular key, disabling the switch. It cannot be turned with the valet key. 
Thinking this too coarse a solution in the Phaeton, VW instead provided the valet switch. With a master (three-button) key in the ignition cylinder, pressing the valet button with illuminate an icon on the dash center display and disable the trunk release switch on the driver door. The only way to revert to normal operation is by again placing a master key in the ignition lock cylinder and pressing the valey button again.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Where the Phaeton differs from other VW offerings with trunks is other vehicles have an additional lock cylinder next to the trunk release switch on the driver door panel. This is activated by turning it 90° with a regular key, disabling the switch. It cannot be turned with the valet key. 

Some cars put the trunk release button in the glove box itself, which can't be opened with the valet key. Again, a rather inelegant solution that is a pain the 99.9% of the time you just want to open the trunk.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (GripperDon)*

Well I got my VAG-COM cable. This is what I got on Remote Key Fob.
Address 46: Central Conv
Controller: 3D0 959 933F
Component: HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
I noticed there are a few other cars like this. I guess I was just lucky to have the right suffix F and software suffix 0101. If someone whats me to check into anything else related to this let me know.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*

Hi Brent:
So..... don't leave us dangling in suspense - were you able to change the value in adaptation channel 25 from a 0 to a 1, and thus enable remote control of your windows with the key fob?
Eagerly awaiting the news.....
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
My car was this way when I got it. Remember I'm very green with the VAG-COM. All I've done so far was the DRL and ran the scan. Thus the Address 46 findings. So are you asking me to try to change the setting in channel 25 to see if I can now disable the key fob from working the windows?
Regards,
Brent


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (car_guy)*

CAR GUY
I agree with everything you said. It's my car and I'll do with it as I want to H with the Yahoo's I am not some potted plant or dumb ass equivalent.

I VAGed my fogs so they stay on ANY time I have the fog lamp button pressed, Hi Low , blink etc. I and no one else determines when to turn them on and off or any other light I have for that matter. Viva Freedom!
I am sick and tired of others deciding for me what I will and will not do. #1 I don't think they know anywhere enough to make such decisions If they do maybe they should run for Governor of LA or Mayor of New Orleans and leave the auto industry all togetherr. "So there Olie"







(got to be old to understand that one)



_Modified by GripperDon at 1:39 PM 9-24-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*

Hi Brent:
Ah - now I understand. I didn't realize that your car was delivered with that feature _enabled_. I thought that your car was delivered with that feature disabled - as all the 2004 model year cars were in North America - and that you would need to change the value in adaptation channel 25 to a 1 in order to be able to use the key fob to operate the windows.
If new Phaetons are being delivered in North America with the remote key fob control of window feature enabled, then that is very good news. And, needless to say, you don't need to do anything.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
All I'm trying to do is find out how the VWoA Rep, who had my car before I did, _enable_ the feature. Thus helping out others who want to make this work. At this point, I don't know where to look to check what is different. The _adaptation channel_ in Address 46: is 10 not 25. So I don't get it. If there is any info from my car that could help someone else, let me know.
Thanks again to all for the write ups on the VAG-COM. Did the Phaeton and Treg, so now no DRLs,seat belt chimes, acceptance screen(Treg) and of course *valet* button. I will be doing the lowering soon.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_Michael,
All I'm trying to do is find out how the VWoA Rep, who had my car before I did, _enable_ the feature. Thus helping out others who want to make this work. At this point, I don't know where to look to check what is different. The _adaptation channel_ in Address 46: is 10 not 25. So I don't get it. If there is any info from my car that could help someone else, let me know.
Thanks again to all for the write ups on the VAG-COM. Did the Phaeton and Treg, so now no DRLs,seat belt chimes, acceptance screen(Treg) and of course *valet* button. I will be doing the lowering soon.
Regards,
Brent


My early build 2004 V8 VWoA vehicle also had the ability to open and close the windows and sunroof via the keyfob; ALL the Luxury Ambassador cars seemed to. We were careful not to demonstrate that feature at dealerships when training, as the retail NA units (2004/2005) were not equipped the same way.
Michael,
As I recall, my vehicle had a different controller than yours. Perhaps therein lies the answer?
~PC


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_Michael,
As I recall, my vehicle had a different controller than yours. Perhaps therein lies the answer?
~PC

Well - actually the answer lies within the controller, in how the byte blocks of the EPROM are configured. ANY Phaeton central comfort controller will support remote control of windows via the key fob, same as ANY Golf IV comfort controller (1999-2004) will also support remote control of windows via the key fob.
There are, however, quite a few different ways that a controller - any controller - can be configured. Some things we can do with a diagnostic scan tool such as a VAS 5052 or a VAG-COM. These include 'coding', 'coding II', and 'adaptation' of the controller. Sometimes, the controller is set up with a security code, so we cannot do something unless we know the security code (for example, suspension adaptation). Finally - other capabilities require that the user have a special electronic interface that allows you to download the low-level coding from the controller to your laptop, modify that coding on your laptop, and then reload it to the controller. This is the highest level of security. Only a very small number of people within the VW organization have such tools, and know the security codes needed to enable download of the contents of the controller EPROM.
In the case of the Phaeton central comfort controller, if you have a controller other than the newest release, the EPROM coding is set up so that you can not turn the remote window function on and off with a scan tool. The newest release of the controller has the EPROM set up to allow the user to do this. Ironically, they changed the EPROM coding in the newest controller not for the reason of allowing NAR technicians to turn the function on, but for the reason of allowing ROW technicians to turn the function OFF. It seems a few German Phaeton owners were running to their cars in the rain, pressing hard on the unlock button, and all the windows went down, and the inside of the car got wet. These owners then said 'nice feature, but I never use it anyway, so turn it off to ensure I don't accidentally activate it in the future. To give the ROW techs the ability to turn it off, VW had to change the EPROM setup to allow toggling of this feature via an adaptation channel.
EPROM coding is also how other basic functions, such as the speed limiter, are handled. If someone within the VW organization had the tool required to remove the speed limiter from the engine controller, they could also very easily change the central comfort controller to enable remote window operation with the key fob - or change the Front Information Display and Control Head to enable or disable certain actions on that controller, such as full RDS display, the ability to turn TPMS on and off, splash screens with legal warnings, stuff like that.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_All I'm trying to do is find out how the VWoA Rep, who had my car before I did, _enabled_ the feature. 

He or she did it like this:
*1)* Connect VAS 5052 or VAG-COM to the car.
*2)* Open the Central Comfort Controller (controller 46).
*3)* Enter the Adaptation section of the controller.
*4)* Go to adaptation channel 25.
*5)* Change the value of that channel from 0 (not enabled) to 1 (enabled).
*6) *Save the change.
*7)* Close the controller, and disconnect everything.
As I explained in the post above, only the most recent release of the controller allows the end user to toggle this feature using a standard diagnostic scan tool. The earlier releases (everywhere in the world) didn't allow toggling. NAR (North American Region) controllers did not support key fob control of windows, and ROW (Rest of World) controllers did - same as the Golfs and Jettas.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I get it, you are right. Not that I thought you were wrong. I just didn't think a car with the vin# 006644 would have the most recent release of the controller you discussed. Some times it takes a while for things to get through my thick German head.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I wonder if you could tell me if, I can do this without the keyless entry?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_...I just didn't think a car with the vin# 006644 would have the most recent release of the controller you discussed. 

Hi Brent: 
You are correct - a car with that VIN would *not * have the latest version of the controller. But - you mentioned that your car was an ex VW of America company car. What probably happened was this: Either the car was one of the batch of cars similar to the one that PC had, or, one of the tech employees at VW of America used the special EPROM tool I referred to, and changed the byte coding of the older version controller to allow key fob control of the windows to be toggled using a scan tool.
*Don*:
This function (key fob control of the windows) is independent of keyless entry. If you have the appropriate byte coding within the comfort controller, you can enable it on a 2001 Golf. The only hardware prerequsite is that the vehicle have power windows.
Michael


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I just ran down and tried this on my 2005 Golf. It will not let me into channel 25. Is it not possible? Do I need to figure out what controller is in there?
On a side note I've been spending alot of time over at tdiclub.com. When you log on to there site, topics with posts you have not seen are highlighted. That may be tough here, because of vortex's sheer size, but cool none the less. Also when you click on a topic it sends you to the first unread post, this is waaay cool. Again is vortex to big for this maybe?
Glen


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (WISVW)*

Hi Glen:
Is a 2005 Golf a 'MK IV' Golf? I'm not sure if the new Golf V was released in North America during the 2005 model year. If your Golf is a MK V, then it will use an entirely different set of protocols for controller coding - this is referred to as 'long codes'.
If your Golf is a MK IV (same shape, etc, as the 2001 to 2004 models), then it uses the same coding protocols as a Phaeton. What I said above will apply to your Golf - in other words, if the _byte coding_ of the controller was set to support turning remote key fob control of the windows on and off, then you can do it, and if the byte coding was not set to allow this to be done with a scan tool, then you can't do it. I am pretty sure that the byte coding of all the NAR products has been set to disable this feature.
Until I got my Phaeton last October, I had two Golf IV cars - one in Canada, and one in Switzerland. They were identical, except that one was Swiss spec, the other Canadian spec. Same controllers. My Swiss one supports remote control of the windows with the key fob, bilateral adjustment of both external mirrors at the same time, stuff like that - my Canadian one did not. Nothing I could do to change this without the EPROM recoding tool - which is simply not available to folks like us.
BTW, if you are hanging out at TDI Club - that was my hangout from 2001 to 2004, when I got my Phaeton. You can look up all of my Golf modification posts in the Upgrades (non TDI Engine related) forum. I posted there under my full name (Michael Moore).


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Yes 2005 is still an MkIV. We won't see the MkV until next summer. We actually will get the GTI MkV first next spring. I ran right down and tried the Key Fob mod, but I musn't have the proper coding. Oh well.
Thanks anyways.
Glen


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (WISVW)*

Hi Glen:
Don't feel bad - no MK IV Golf in North America can have control of windows via the remote key fob enabled.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

Related (and very important!) discussion: 'Convenience Closing' not working on my Phaeton.
If you enable 'Remote Control of Convenience Functions via Key Fob', by changing adaptation channel 25 of controller 46 from a zero to a one, and you find that this does not give you the ability to control your windows with the lock/unlock buttons on the key fob, *change it back to a zero* - otherwise, you may lose the ability to open or close the windows of the Phaeton by putting the key blade in the driver door lock, twisting it, and holding it in position.
Michael


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (W126C)*

Brent, 
Were you able to do the windows up/down on the Treg?


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (PanEuropean)*

I realize this post is a bit stale, however I was able to get my 2005 Phaeton (that was manufactured in January 2005) to enable the window / sunroof / key fob function by making the change described early on in this topic. To me, that alone was worth the cost of the Vag Com cable.
Bill


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (357Sig)*

Bill did you use a 1 or 0 to enable this? Are you now able to open/close from the FOB alone without the blade in the door?
Thanks,
George


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob (oldham4)*

George,
I changed it to a 1. My car was built in Jan 05 and its VIN No is XXXX003857. I believe that is about when they made the change-over to the new controller that could be user-configured. So, presumably if yours was made after mine, you should be able to do this mod as well.
Mine was able to roll-up (or down) all windows and sunroof with keyblade always. Since I did the mod, I can simply hold-down the unlock button on the remote and all the windows and sunroof will open. If I hold down the lock button on the remote, all windows and sunroof will close.
Something that I don't like about that functionality is that is also closes the sunshade (the solid panel under the glass sunroof panel) at the same time that it closes the glass panel. I typically do not ever close that panel.
Bill


_Modified by 357Sig at 11:50 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## vicius_the_one (Dec 31, 2008)

Phaeton european(germany) 2006 3.0 tdi with 3D0 959 933 F : how to enable auto open trunk lid via remote. I meant to open lock, not to lift the lid too! Thanks


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

*Closing of windows and sunroof by remote fob*

Recently following forum description of remote window operations (up or down) http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2004078
I tried to test it in my car (EU version of 2009 model), so opening of all windows and sunroof works as it is described, but during closing by remote fob only windows are closing and sunroof remains open.
Do you know the reason for it?
Raf


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Raf:

Continue to hold the key fob button depressed after the windows have closed, and the sunroof will then close. It does not close at the same time as the windows - all the windows close first, then, the sunroof closes.

Michael


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> Raf:
> 
> Continue to hold the key fob button depressed after the windows have closed, and the sunroof will then close. It does not close at the same time as the windows - all the windows close first, then, the sunroof closes.
> 
> Michael


Thank you Michael for the hint - it works.

By chance I would like to ask you if there is a link between rain sensor and option of closing windows and sunroof. So if rain starts can the car close all windows and sunroof automatically.

Regards,

Raf


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

No, there is no connection at all between the rainsensor and the window/roof closing mechanisms. It would be nice if there was, but this is not the case.

Michael


----------



## dwasill (Oct 15, 2012)

*Any breakthrough on the early 'E' code modules?*

Any solution for remote windows on the earlier 'E' code modules (W12)?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

dwasill said:


> Any solution for remote windows on the earlier 'E' code modules (W12)?


Not unless a solution is provided in the discussion on the first two pages of this thread.

Michael


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

hi Michael,
i have it ending by F and controller is 0100.
unfortunately when i changed it to 1 it did not work.

Johnny


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Johnny:

Noted your comment above - but keep in mind that you have a defect in your controller 05 (Access and Start Control), you have also mentioned that remote unlocking does not work on your car, and controller 09 (central electric) is missing from the scan you posted earlier today on another thread.

You need to get the existing problem with controller 05 fixed and the remote unlocking (the basic functionality of this feature) working before you can attempt to 'do tricks' such as window operation by remote control.

Michael


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you. 
my access controller is broken. but I think I did not illustrate correctly regarding to the situation. my remote key works fine. i can lock unlock and open the trunk with the 3 buttons on the key fob.
the things that do not work are the four handles(unlock). four black buttons(lock) on the handle and the trunk logo button(open the trunk) because the keyless access controller failed.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

As with everything I do in life...programming this into the car has been a fight. I can easily go in and do the adaption, but the car never responds to the keyfob. No matter if it is set to 0 or 1, the key always raises and lowers the glass when turning the lock in the door...

Controller is 3d0 959 933f. Component is 0n hsg 0101...which is different from everyone elses so far.

Ideas?


----------

